# Indie is very sick



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I took Indie to the emergency vet Friday night with bloody diarrhea. She also had some spots on her that turned out to be bruising. This came on really suddenly. They ran a bunch of tests and discovered that her platelets were very low, which means she can't clot blood and could bleed to death. It's called thrombocytopenia-basically her immune system is attacking her platelets. She was also dehydrated. The cause is uncertain at this point--anything from stress to a tick-borne illness or an autoimmune disease. The initial tests ruled out a bunch of things, but we don't know much else. 
She is still at the emergency vet now. They are treating her with steroids and some other things to suppress her immune system, as well as antibiotics. We don't know yet if it's working. It could take days. She's not dehydrated anymore (IV fluids helped) and is eating and drinking and peeing. She could come home tonight (there's nothing about her care now that we can't do at home), but is at serious risk of bleeding to death until her platelet counts improve. 
They've told me there's a 50-50 chance of her pulling through.
Our whole family is worried sick and upset about this. She's as special to us as a dog can be. We were supposed to leave on vacation tomorrow and that's on hold. 
Prayers appreciated.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

((((((((((( Joelle, Indie and family))))))))))


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Joelle,

I am so sorry to read about Indie-send healing vibes to her and tons of hugs to everyone. Please keep us posted.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Hugs and prayers to you and your family and to Indie. -Cheryl-


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!! I am so sorry to hear this! I hope and pray that Indie is on the way to wellness.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Joelle, this is so scary. Hugs and prayers for Indie and your whole family. I will be checking in. I do so hope she is ok. And please know you can spill what ever you are feeling, or download any information. I know when I was I going through something serious with Cash it was a great comfort to come on here and just unload all the new confusing information. Get well Indie!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my that is VERY scary! Please keep us posted on how Indie is doing. Hopefully you will be able to determine the cause soon and take care of the problem. Please let us know.:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Prayers being sent for Indie. How frightening. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

How terrible! We're sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

How frightening! Sending prayers and hugs!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:hug: Praying that Indie pulls through. This must be so upsetting for you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Joelle,

I am so sorry to hear about Indie's condition. Sending healing vibes for her complete recovery. Please keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear that your Indie is so ill. Sending healing thoughts your way and hope that the treatments help her to recover quickly.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Joelle, I'm so sorry to hear about Indie. We will be praying for Indie's full recovery. I'm glad you can bring her home-she will be so much happier with you than at the scary emergency vet.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Indie is so sick. I know you must be so worried for her. I praythey find out what's wrong soon so she can be by your side again. Sending hope and healing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OH NO!! you must be worried sick!! Healing thoughts are with you!!
Please keep us posted!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

{{{{Joelle}}}} Thinking really positive thoughts for Indie here. I hope she comes through this and is back to her normal self very quickly.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry and cannot even imagine how terrified you all must feel. Please know that prayers are being lifted for Indie. All paws are crossed here for a fast and complete healing.
xxoox


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope everything is back to normal soon!! 

Ryan


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Joelle, sorry Indie is ill. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Joelle, I'm so sorry - my prayers are with you and Indie and your family. I know you are so scared right now. Hopefully, the doctors will find out what is wrong soon and she will have a full recovery.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hope Indie responds well to the treatment and gets well soon. So scary sounding, but sounds like they are on top of things. Hugs to your little girl and prayers for you all.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thinking of you and Indie. Hopeing she is out of the woods and on to full recovery soon.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Praying for the best possible outcome. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

We are sending healing thoughts your way for Indie a speedy and complete recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Joelle :hug: I'm so sorry to read about Indie's illness. I will definitely keep her, and you, in my prayers


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Joelle, I'm so sorry to hear about Indie's illness! I'm saying prayers that the vets find the right combination of things to take care of her illness and that she is feeling better and home with her family soon.
It's so scary when our furbabies are sick. 
Hugs to you and your family and know that we are all here for you.

Beverly


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Joelle, I'm so sorry to hear about Indie! I hope she pulls through quickly and gets back to 100% soon. I'll be thinking of her and your family. :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Sending hugs and best wishes for a complete recovery to Indie!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news about Indie. I pray your little doggie has a full recovery really soon. Blessings to you friend.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

We are sending our best wishes that Indie gets well soon. Please keep us posted. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Just read this....prayers, prayers, prayers and :grouphug:

Just hearing what u r going thru just makes all of us hug together and send your family...love and strength!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adding our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hugs and prayers being sent to you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Indie being so sick. We will keep her and your whole family in our thoughts.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*Praying for Indie and your entire family. *


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family. Please update us as she gets better and comes back home.

Amanda


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. I know how upsetting this is and how worried you must be. Sending ((((hugs)))) and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that Indie is ill. I know you're worried and I hope she feels all this good energy being sent her way.
I'll be praying for her and your family.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't hardly read about little sick dogs. I pray that yours recovers.
Lucile


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope she is doing better today!:hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Indie! more prayers going out your way.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Me too, just checking.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hoping Indie is doing well...lots of thoughts, prayers and hugs for your family and Indie!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I checked here first thing this morning. I hope Indie is doing better. I'm still sending prayers out for her and hugs to you!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We are wishing Indie a full recovery. How very scary for you and her.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

checking in on Indie..
hope she gets well..


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Prayers and hugs for Indie. Hope she is improving. :hug:


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

So very, very sad and frightening. Please keep us updated. Hugs and prayers from all of us!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

hi Everyone, and thank you for the encouraging words.

We brought Indie home from the emergency vet last night very late. She slept well and has eaten, drank, and pee'd this morning. she looks a little better too. We just got back from our own vet, where they drew blood to check her platelets. We're praying for some improvement and are hoping to have results later today, or at the latest tomorrow morning. 

Indie seems happy to be home and is resting quietly. in her crate. Dusty wants in on the special canned food from the vet and can't understand why Indie's getting it and not her! 

We were supposed to leave on vacation today, but are waiting to be sure Indie is out of danger before we head out. Hoping we can leave in the next couple of days and salvage some of the trip.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:*Indie*:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So glad she is home!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to see this! Indie must be happy to be home, as are you I'm sure!  It's worrisome, of course. (((hugs))) Does she have any symptoms, like fatigue, nausea, pain...?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad she's home. I know you both must feel better about that. I'll keep praying she recovers well and quickly :hug:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry that Indie is going through this but am happy to hear she is home with you. I am also sending healing vibes your way and wish her a quick recovery. (((hugs)))


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great that she is home and I hope for good test results while you are on vacation. Hugs!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am glad Indy is home and hope her test results show improvement. :hug:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I do hope that Indie will make a speedy recovery,what a scary thing to happen,I also hope you and your family will be able to have some peace on what is left of your holiday.


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh, I sure hope Indie will get well quickly. Sending :hug: and healing thoughts your way. 

Barbara


----------



## rachljo22 (Jul 11, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family right now! ((((hugs))))


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Hoping Indie is doing better.

Twenty-three years ago I went into the hospital for some pre-admission tests prior to delivering my son via c-section. I went back to work and received a close to hysterical call from my OBGYN. Message was something like - "this is serious - go back to the ER immediately - we have to do bone marrow testing - you have thrombocytopaenia. There is a risk that both you and the baby could bleed to death". I stopped long enough to look up that word in a medical dictionary . . . don't remember exactly what it said but the last line read "leukemia" . . . not very comforting at all. So back to the hospital I go. Husband joins me . . . although the lawyer who can cross examine anyone and always asks a million questions fell asleep in the chair in the emergency room - I think he just totally shut down from the stress. Hematologist was great - told me not to listen to anyone but him and not to worry. I had very few platelets and was close to needing a transfusion . . . He put me on mega doses of steriods on Friday and the section was scheduled for Monday. When I got to the hospital on Monday, platelets were only slightly higher than on Friday but they decided to go ahead with the section. I'm in the OR with the anesthesiologist and the OBGYN and Pediatrician are outside arguing about how bad this could be and whose fault it was . . . they didn't realize a microphone was on. I gained 40 lbs when I was pregnant and my son was 10 lbs. After delivery I continued to take steriods for about 6 months and gained another 40 lbs. I also nursed my son while taking steriods and he was roughly 25 lbs at 6 months old . . . I suspect today they would have suggested that I not nurse him while on steriods. No one ever knew what caused it but my platelets continued to rise taking the steriods and remained at normal levels after weaning off them. They may never know why Indie had the problem but hopefully the steriods will work.

Arlene


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Joelle, I'm just seeing this now. I know the terror when something is wrong with our babies. I'm happy to read there's some improvement. Sending prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm relieved to hear she seems a bit better, now I hope to hear good things about her platelet count! Hang in there Joelle.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh my, this hurts my heart, so I can't even imagine how your heart is hurting. 

Prayers and good thoughts sent your way, hang in there.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to hear that there is some improvement. Hope that Indie recovers at the earliest. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Were praying for you and your family and sending lots of love your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm happy to hear there is some improvement. Still sending good vibes. Please keep us informed. Hugs to you and Indie.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We got the results of the platelet test and Indie's counts are up to 11000. That's good, but still critical. They need to be at least 50000 for us to feel safe at all, and normal is something over 200,000. We have a long way to go, but at least we're moving in the right direction. The bruising she has looks a lot better to me today. I talked to the vet for a while this afternoon. We're also waiting on the results of a tick-borne disease test, to see if that might be the cause. I've never seen a tick on her, but who knows. 
We aren't leaving her to go on our trip until her platelet counts are up to a safe level. Retesting her platelets on Wednesday unless something changes. 
In the meantime, she's sleeping most of the day away in her padded crate, but she got up to bark at whatever Dusty was barking at a couple of times, and was excited to see the kids when they came back from a movie. 
Thanks again for all your support.  We appreciate it!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Healing thoughts and prayers to both you and Indie. To give you some hope, our neighbors English Springer Spaniel went through something similar and has an autoimmune disorder. Steriods have been a tremendous help and he leads a very happy life.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Joelle, what a scary and stressful experience! I'm very glad to hear that Indie's responding to the treatment and that her condition is improving. I can't even imagine how I would feel in your shoes, but I have you all in my thoughts and prayers now.

Arlene - I just wanted to say that was a touching and very encouraging story. Thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joelle, I had been following Indie's troubles on the HRI site along with Lola's Has there been any improvement with Indie?? 
I continue to send prayers to you and Gloria.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope things turn out for Indie and your family. Our pups are a part of of family.
Pam


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

So glad Indie is feeling a little better! Hope the steroids and love and rest continue to work their magic!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi again,
Indie is a bit more alert this morning, and doing pretty well, all things considered. The big news is that she had a normal-looking bowel movement this morning!! She's had GI bleeding and it's possible there could be digested blood in her stools that I might not recognize, but it looked good and that was very encouraging!! The last one at the vets was still soft. 
We're testing her platelets again tomorrow and hoping for a nice big increase. 50000 is considered not in danger of a major bleed, so we're hoping for that, even though it's still far short of normal. She was at 11000 yesterday.
I am so glad she is comfortable in her crate! This would be harder if she was not used to being crated, especially as she feels a little bit better. She's not allowed to do anything. We have to carry her outside to potty and keep her extremely quiet to avoid any kind of injury.
My daughter just came home from a friend's house and indie was so glad to see her that she crawled out of her crate and into my daughter's lap to greet her. Indie hasn't wanted to come out much at all, even when we have to take her outside, so this was good to see. I took a couple photos that I may try to post later. 

Arlene, your story is amazing! it's good to know from your experience that treatment for this kind of thing can be effective!

Thanks again for all your support and encouragement!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am smiling at indie's progress. especially visualizing her crawling on your daughters lap.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

DAJsMom said:


> indie was so glad to see her that she crawled out of her crate and into my daughter's lap to greet her.


Love this!!!! Thanks for the update. Hopefully Indie will continue to get better and this will all be a distant memory before long. Please let us know what the vet says about her next count!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

good news!! great to hear!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Glad to hear things are looking up! Will keep you and Indie in our thoughts!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

So glad to read she is home and more comfortable. Keep us posted on what her counts are tomorrow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Thinking of you today.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Same here and wondering how her blood work is today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Me too. :cheer2: and cheering indie on! any more encouraging moments.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Same here. I keep checking and praying!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I just read about litlle Indie. I am glad that she is home and with her family. That has to make her feel better. I hope that her numbers are higher today. I know it is soo hard when our little ones are sick. I am keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers!! big Hugs to you and the pups!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:ranger:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Hi all,
Last night Indie was feeling well enough to want OUT of her crate! That was encouraging. She also had an even more normal-looking bowel movement. 
We have results of the tick fever test and it was negative. I need to ask more questions of the vet about that to feel comfortable with it.
The vet looked her over her this morning and drew blood for a platelet test. Should have results later. 
We also got a bit of a laugh this morning--one of the medications Indie is taking lists "excessive hair growth" as a common side effect!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh what a beautiful picture of your little girl. Good luck with grooming that even more excessive coat!!! LOL. Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Hi all,
> Last night Indie was feeling well enough to want OUT of her crate! That was encouraging. She also had an even more normal-looking bowel movement. ...
> We also got a bit of a laugh this morning--one of the medications Indie is taking lists "excessive hair growth" as a common side effect!


Great news! Please share the test results with us as we're all rooting for her to be headed back to normal counts. As for the side effects, oh dear, better get the grooming tools ready :laugh:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

It's great to hear Indie is home and doing better. I'll keep praying for her to continue to improve.

Love the picture!


----------



## hdmarla (May 5, 2010)

Joelle,
(This is my first official posting here...hello). So glad to hear that Indie is doing a bit better. I have to tell you that I'm currently dealing with this problem now and on steroids, but will have to do chemo (in Sept I think). I had no idea that dogs could get ITP, but they're mammals like us, so I suppose it is possible. Anyway, I really hope for continued improvement for your Indie. And you're in my thoughts and prayers.

Marla
(who is momma to 1 hav and 1 bichon)


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a beautiful picture of Indie.Hope you all have peace of mind soon.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh, by the way, that photo of Indie is from a few weeks ago. She doesn't look quite as good right now and may not look that good again for quite a while! Still waiting for lab results. 

Marla, welcome! And prayers for you as well. This is bad enough in my dog, it would be even harder to deal with if it was my husband or children.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

*We got the results of Indie's platelet test and were very excited to find that they had increased to 104,000!!! *

This is not yet normal, but it's getting close, and our vet said there's virtually no risk of bleeding now, which is such a huge relief!! She's free from having to be crated constantly as well, and can resume nearly normal activities. The vet says dogs often do bounce back quickly like this. She's still on all her medications, and will be for a while. She still isn't herself--very quiet, and we think it's mostly due to all the drugs she is on. We can live with that for the time being, as long as we know she's headed for recovery and isn't at risk of bleeding to death.

We're now planning to leave her and Dusty in good hands while we head out for what we can salvage of our family's vacation, and hoping things just keep moving in this very good direction.

Thank you for all of your wonderful support! Please keep her in your prayers while we're gone. It's going to be hard to leave her even knowing she's so much better, and we'll be checking on her as often as we can.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wonderful news! 

Now, go, relax and have a great vacation!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

:clap2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

:whoo: :whoo: Yay Indie! Get all better girl! Hurray Joelle! I feel so much better for you both! Now you can relax a little and try to salvage that vacation! Hav fun!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:cheer2: :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## barbarak (Jul 27, 2009)

:clap2: :hug: Excellent news! So glad to hear of Indie's improvement!

Barbara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:amen: have fun!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Great news!!!! I'm SOOO happy for you!!!!

Enjoy your vacation, and keep us posted on her counts and condition. And good luck with that excessive hair. Geesh.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Glad to hear that she has recovered.....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:whoo: :cheer2: :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

So glad to come on here and read the great news about Indie! How relieved you must be! Have a great vacation!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DITTO!!!!!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad to hear it


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Great news - I am hopeful that her platelets will continue to rise and that you will be able to wean her off the meds. I know how scary this must have been for you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Go and have a blast on your vacation,and then come back and have a blast with your Havs!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute picture of Indy. Good news! So happy for you.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That is such a great picture of Indie. I love her sass, as if to say 'Here. This is what I think of being sick!' Good news!!!

Marla, I am sorry to hear about your little one being sick as well. I hope you find answers to some of your questions here on the forum. Please don't hesitate to write to us more about what you are going through.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy to see this great news. I'll keep praying for her continued recovery.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope Indie gets much better soon, we know how you must feel right now and are hoping for a full recovery.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm looking forward to an update after you get home from vacation. Hopefully you are having a blast and everything back home is great.


----------



## hdmarla (May 5, 2010)

Hi Marj,
Just wanted to clarify...my Hav isn't the one who is sick in this home, it's me. lol I've got the same thing Indie does. When I get a bit more time in my schedule I'll do a proper intro and share pics, etc. 

Thanks! And I Hope by now Indie is much better!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, we got back from vacation last night and picked the dogs up from our very kind friends who took great care of her while we were gone. Both she and Dusty were very glad to see us! Indie is still pretty drugged and tired, but eating, drinking, and pottying just fine, and she wants attention, and greets us at the door again. No more symptoms of the low platelets at all. I took her to the vet today for an exam and a CBC. We should have blood test results tomorrow sometime. Hoping things are back to normal and we will soon be able to wean her off these medications. I hate seeing Indie not looking or feeling her best, but she's still here, and we're hopeful for a complete recovery.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:hug:Indie:hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great end to your vacation! Keep us posted on the bloodwork.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm praying for a full recovery. Fingers crossed for the test results to be good!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Yay!!! Hope everything comes back OK tomorrow. Keep us posted!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Such great news...praying for even more!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Indie!!! keep getting better and better girl!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hope you get great results.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, we got blood results yesterday, and Indie's platelets are high now, and her white blood count was high too, so the vet has reduced her dose of prednisone and cyclosporine (as they are working too well now), and added another antibiotic in case she's fighting off an infection and that's why the white cells are up. They want to check her counts again in a couple of weeks. Indie does seem to feel better on the lower doses of the meds. She was more alert and energetic this evening, which was good to see. Everything else is still going well. She's back on regular food and we're just using the magic canned stuff for feeding her all the pills. 
I just wish her blood tests would get to normal.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Fingers crossed next time all the results will be normal,at least she is getting back her energy,it is horrible all the worry,really hope she is fighting fit soon!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

my fingers are crossed too. Thanks for keeping us updated Joelle. Her just feeling better is going to make getting better that much easier for her. Hugs Joelle and Indie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So glad to hear that things are getting better. It's so hard when our furbabies aren't well. :thumb:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to read things are moving in the right direction. Hope all of this is soon just a bad memory :hug:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just a quick update. I haven't been on in a while. Indie is doing well! She is still on some medications from her illness, but her last blood test a couple of weeks ago was finally completely normal! She is slowly being tapered off of the medications and is also feeling much more normal again. She's gone back to raiding the trash, shredding things, and playing with toys. It's good to see! She is suffering some side effects from the medications. The worst is that her coat is a wreck. Her hair is growing faster than usual--she's never had longer hair on her face, but she does now! The downside is that her hair is shedding and thinning badly, also from the medications, and she is developing some bald spots on her underside and the backs of her legs. Combine that with longer hair and the shaved leg from her stay at the emergency vet, and she looks pretty silly. I've always done my own grooming and suddenly find myself searching for a good groomer. She really just needs a haircut, and that's out of my league. 
Still, we're just happy she's doing well. 
Thanks for all your support when she was so sick. It was very encouraging!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is really wonderful to hear such good news!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank God she's better. I know the coat issues are frustrating but it's a small price to pay. I hope she continues on this path. Thinking of her and praying for her future health.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

So good to hear she is doing well,I'm sure her coat will return to it's former glory once she has been weened off her meds,and she has had a good cut,she will be like a new puppy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad to hear Indie is back to her shredding self! Now you "know" she is better!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank goodness.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Glad to hear Indie is doing better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is such good news Joelle.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Yay Indie! thanks for the update, I'm glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I"m glad to hear she's better :kiss: Hair is just hair, I'm sure she's just as cute as ever 

Kara


----------



## Tammy (Nov 24, 2008)

*Massie is very sick "Thrombocythpenia"*

Massie all of a sudden had a wine colored spot the size of a egg on her leg yesterday. Today the spot became the size of my hand spreading out to her belly and down her right leg. My husband did a quick internet search and came up with a diagnosis of IMPT (Thrombocytopenia) no he is not a doctor but unfortunately he was right. I got her to the emergency vet as soon as possible. They ran tests and determined her platlets were 13 and they should be between 200-500. This came on very suddenly and the wine spots are actually brusing. Low platlet count means she can't clot blood and could possibly bleed to death. It's called thrombocytopenia which means basically her immune system is attacking her platlets. The cause is uncertain at this point however the vet seems to think her vaccine (DHPP no Lepto/Bordetella Booster)as its a known side effect...she had on March 20, 2012 is the cause and mentioned that Massie should probably not be given any more vaccinations. Does anyone know anything about these vaccines causing this?
Massie has been given Predisone and Doxycycline(in case the cause is from a tick) to suppress her immune system and raise her platlet count. The vet feels that we caught this early enough and feels the predisone will work. My family is praying that Massie will be ok. Just make sure if any of your dogs gets spots like this to take it seriously and get your dogs to the vet immediately. Please pray for Massie!


----------



## Christataylor1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Will be praying for your puppy!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Poor baby, we'll keep Massie in our prayers for complete healing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry..sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

So sorry to hear Massie is so sick! We will all be thinking of you and her!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

So sorry Massie is ill - good for you for attending to it right away! Maybe reading Indie's story will give you a lot of support (I just read the entire thread).

Pouring on the prayers and thoughts for you and Massie!

Please keep us posted!

Hugs,
Mon, 9 Apr 2012 07:18:19 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So sorry about your furkid. I know how hard this is for you. Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Massie is not well. I hope by finding it early she will get better with the medication. We are praying for her.:grouphug:


----------



## hdmarla (May 5, 2010)

Tammy, I have ITP, and so I know so very well what your Massie is going through. It's kind of scary, as you don't know where the problem originates or if there is a cure. I am hoping, though, that in your pup's case, that the vaccine may have caused it and it will sort itself out soon with the prednisone. Massie will come out great from this, I'm sure of that! I'm currently treating my Hav for a bacterial infection that I have no clue where he would have contracted that...

Anyway, keep the faith and give Massie a squeeze for me! (I have spots all over my legs)

Hugs,
Marla


----------

